# **** hunting around Strawberry,Soldier Creek Res.



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, It's taking some time to learn the area. I know there's bears but wanted to know if anyone has seen a **** or two around for some hound hunting?

thanks gents,


----------



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks like Strawberry River just north of Strawberry Res. off the 40 might have some ****?


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

be careful, i've heard of VERY LARGE dog killing COYOTES in that drainage


----------



## mtnwestwalkers (Mar 24, 2011)

really... it may be a good place to do some calling as well


----------

